# Como convertir 12V a 3V en el coche



## pabloartee (Oct 7, 2006)

tengo un transmisor fm... el cual uso en el carro, pero consume mucha bateria, i me gustaria adaptarlo de alguna forma a la corriente de carro...

Mi idea fue usar una conexion (de las que se conectan donde va el encendedor de cigarros) y sacar los cables (logicamente del positivo y del negativo que dan 12V aprox...) y regular o cambiar la esa corriente de 12v a 3v que es lo que utiliza el transmisor fm (2x AAA) para asi no gastar en baterias... 

Mi pregunta es: ¿Como puedo hacer esto? Un transformador pequeño o incluso una resistencia... necesito ayuda gracias..


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 7, 2006)

Hola Pablo , en el mercado tenemos unos reguladores para varias tensiones, desde el conector del mechero ,como el consumo no debe ser muy grande creo que te servira ,conociendo el consumo se puede poner la resistencia que reduzca a los 3 Voltios ,suerte un saludo


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 8, 2006)

Fijate en esto, te puede servir, yo lo voi a hacer con un conmutador porque necesito varios voltages, http://vancouver-webpages.com/peter/vreg.pdf 
Esta en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-12v-3-v-3578/ que puse hace poco.


----------

